# Idle problems with my new Ridgid 8 gallon gas powered air compressor



## rubybeard28 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok, lets start from the beginning. I'll try and be as thorough as possible. I bought a brand new in unopened box ridgid 8 gallon air compressor off a guy on marketplace. The model number is GP80145SW. Bought it for 400$ so I thought that was a great deal. After doing a quick internet search of the item I realized it must be an older model that they don't sell anymore. I wasn't too concerned. I asked him about it when I got to his house and he told me he was in the Trades as well and he had 3 other compressors which didn't weigh as much and suited him better. Anyway he said the compressor has been in his garage unopened for 3+ years. I buy it and bring it home and unpack it . I throw on the wheel and handles then put in the pump and engine oil and filled the tank with some gas mixed with sta-bil. It fired up no problem. But here is the problem. After the first initial half hour of letting it run with all valves open to break it in I close all the valves and watched it start to build pressure......awesome! Then when it got to pressure and kicked down to go into idle it idled for a second or two then died. I drained it and tried again and it did the same thing. Then I let it run for a while more then closed the valves and it kicked down into idle and idled but it still seemed to be on the verge of dyeing. So now its about 50/50 of when it kicks down to idle it dies. Is there a quick fix for this guys? Any way I can adjust my carb to have the idle set just a little higher or should I be looking at another issue. Other than that I love the thing and I am hoping someone on here is knowledgeable about this issue and can help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sure there is an idle screw / stop on the carb.
it is on the carb shell and may not be adjusted right from the factory
i set them up a bit faster for a better run.

remove the air filter housing and the plate below the air filter and you should get a good view of the linkage.

also make sure the unloader is working right.
when it kickes down to idle you should hear the bit of pop off.


----------



## rubybeard28 (Dec 26, 2020)

iowagold said:


> sure there is an idle screw / stop on the carb.
> it is on the carb shell and may not be adjusted right from the factory
> i set them up a bit faster for a better run.
> 
> ...


yep, im hearing the poof


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea go for the idle screw.
the idle needs to be set higher than if it was just a mower as the compressor is larger mass load at idle.
try this video





or this one


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and also check out this one for the when on the pressure


----------



## rubybeard28 (Dec 26, 2020)

thanks man...... I'm sure its the simplest of problems but you helped me out. I adjusted the idle screw and now the compressor runs like a champion! Also, I am wondering why they stopped making this model. Do you know of any known problems? The only problem I see is that components are packed tightly together due to its streamlined nature. But like I said before, for 400$ brand new still in box I couldn't pass it up. Does any of you guys know much about the 6.0 subaru motors? Are they a good motor?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they are ok units.
just make sure to run stabile in them with the fuel.
and drain the water out of the tanks every day.
they just change things every couple of years in most brands...
not sure why..
all that re tooling has to cost big bucks to make the new model!

I can see if they have to change engines due to epa or supply chain..
but from there as a mfg we tend to leave things alone if they are working perfect!
lol why beat a working horse comes to mind...
lol!

i prefer the honda gx engines... they last forever if you take care of them.


----------

